

On Accents, Founders and the Rest of the World - cvander
https://medium.com/p/f7ec84275824

======
evadne
Accents? Yeah, I have three for English alone and switch between them
depending on the other person I’m talking with. I’d also argue that, as a non-
native speaker, personal identity is not part of your product.

Accent-free speech is like chemical-free food, but some accents come with
connotations and should be deployed judiciously.

~~~
abracar
Agree with you on code-switching, it's very common. Not sure what you mean on
personal identity, but non-native speakers are often afraid to betray
themselves, consciously or not. They don't realize that they could soften
their accent without completely getting rid of it, so that people can
understand them but still tell where they're from.

------
kvinnako
I read the article but I wish these kind of articles had tl;dr. Too many
things with the real content(what the company does or how it's going to solve
the problem) buried deep inside.

~~~
abracar
Original author here: wanted to reflect on the whole accents/founders debate
and why we do what we do, not just pitch my startup; but here's our one-liner:
"MonoLibre helps non-native English speakers improve their accent enough to be
understood, using listening and speech training exercises."

